# 7d Vrs 70d



## Cycl1n (Dec 8, 2014)

I trying to decide between the 7d and 70d

Most of my pics are Sports, Mountainbiking, motorsports and bit of feild sports ie Rugby 
I also play with Astro / Nightscape and a bit of landscape

I'm prolly more looking at the 7d MK1 or the 70d as they more in my budget

I like the Idea of the wifi on the 70d and being able to control if from my ipad

I have been advised by a Astro photogrpher That u should be looking at the 6d but thats a bit out of my budget at the moment

Thanks


----------



## goodguy (Dec 8, 2014)

7D Mark I is geared more for sports but its an old model, 70D is much more modern and is a fairly good camera for general use and sports, I think I would go with the 70D.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 8, 2014)

The build quality and auto focus system of the 7d are better and may suit your needs more appropriately; particularly if you are close to any of the action of those outdoor sports you mention.  If you shoot a good amount of video, then the 70d may be the better option and has the wifi you may use.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 9, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> The build quality and auto focus system of the 7d are better and may suit your needs more appropriately; particularly if you are close to any of the action of those outdoor sports you mention.  If you shoot a good amount of video, then the 70d may be the better option and has the wifi you may use.



Doesn't the 70D have the same AF system as the 7D? I thought they just moved the AF up one notch with the xxD line since they gave the 7DII that fancy new 65 point AF.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 9, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > The build quality and auto focus system of the 7d are better and may suit your needs more appropriately; particularly if you are close to any of the action of those outdoor sports you mention.  If you shoot a good amount of video, then the 70d may be the better option and has the wifi you may use.
> ...



They are essentially the same with the 7d offering a couple more focus point selections .  I think spot and an extra expansion.  Of course I am thinking through the viewfinder.  But yes, the 70d is definitely better focusing in video recording/live view.  Hope that was not misleading for the OP.

If you shoot raw, the buffer in the 7d is also better.  Touchscreen, wifi, etc. and lighter weight is nice with 70d.  I keep thinking dirt, mud, dust with motocross, rugby, and mountain biking.  The 7d should not be dismissed because it's older.


----------



## Lumens (Dec 9, 2014)

"The 7d should not be dismissed because it's older."

EXACTLY!!  The 7d has been around for a long while because it is a great camera and will remain so for quite some time.  It is still a better camera for outdoors hard use than the 70d,  the 70d is better for video.  Both are great cameras, you need to decide which will service your needs best.

One thought though is you mention the Astro and Nightscape photography.  The 70d is reported to have a little better image quality than the 7d.  I understand it is not a lot better but may also provide a thought in your decision. 

However for that purpose the 6d is by far the better solution and though the AF is not up to the standards of the 7d and 70d it would be adequate for your needs.  You might want to keep your eye open for a good used or refurbished 6d.  Keeping in mind that also might mean some lens changes as necessary for full frame.


----------



## Cycl1n (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank for the advise
I'm learning more towards the 7d, 
If I'm getting it right the 7d is  more robust & better focus, the 70d has more "nice" features


----------



## goodguy (Dec 9, 2014)

Cycl1n said:


> Thank for the advise
> I'm learning more towards the 7d,
> If I'm getting it right the 7d is  more robust & better focus, the 70d has more "nice" features


Just a side note, the 7D isnt a low light animal, if you are going to be shooting in good lighting conditions you will love the 7D but if you will be shooting in close places with fast moving targets you might find it lacks in high ISO situations.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 9, 2014)

The 7d has two more available focus selections; spot (for more precision) and expansion (helpful for birds in flight, or a motorcross bike/cyclist).   It is indeed more robust / better weather sealing and body.

 The 70d focus tracking while recording video is it's most significant advantage - not counting the features like wifi and the articulating screen.


----------



## Cycl1n (Dec 9, 2014)

goodguy said:


> Just a side note, the 7D isnt a low light animal, if you are going to be shooting in good lighting conditions you will love the 7D but if you will be shooting in close places with fast moving targets you might find it lacks in high ISO situations.



Ta... I'm currently using a 1100d and do struggle with light at Touch Rugby which is on in the evenings. hmmm more to think about, I have found a couple of local places that have 7d's for hire so I can at least try one them out


----------



## Lumens (Dec 10, 2014)

Cycl1n said:


> I have found a couple of local places that have 7d's for hire so I can at least try one them out



That is the best idea,  From what you say you shoot it's going to be a tough decision.  The 7D and 70D are both great cameras and for the price you can't really go wrong with either,  But the low-light and Astro and Night Scape stuff you want to do I believe may lead you to save for the 6D once you've tried the others.


----------



## Cycl1n (Dec 10, 2014)

Lumens said:


> From what you say you shoot it's going to be a tough decision.


 yes and I know I'm hoping to do almost both ends of the spectrum with one camera, so one or the other is going to be a compromise...

sometimes they both come together


----------



## TCampbell (Dec 11, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > The build quality and auto focus system of the 7d are better and may suit your needs more appropriately; particularly if you are close to any of the action of those outdoor sports you mention.  If you shoot a good amount of video, then the 70d may be the better option and has the wifi you may use.
> ...



It's not exactly the same... but very very close.  There are some minor differences... you can use a reduced-area AF point on the 7D (spot focus) and the 70D doesn't support that.  But the number of AF points and the arrangement of them is the same.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 11, 2014)

7d Focus Points on the Canon 7D {and other models} - Digital Photography School

70d Using the AF (Autofocus) Area Mode on Your Canon EOS 70D - For Dummies


----------

